# True Blood



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll watch tonight....I love Louisiana, been to New Orleans twice while I was still living in NYC. I like the South so much I also been to Mississippi, Alabama, Georgia, Florida, the Carolinas and on and on, hell that why I moved down here,(Texas) You might say I'm a southern Puerto Rican or a Spanish hick. I enjoy the mix theme of true blood the South and Vampire stuff.....in all these state you find some really nice dogs in the backwoods.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

true blood!!! i'm hooked to it every sunday!!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

What network is it on?


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

it's on HBO!! 9 EST TIME!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I watch too.

It is on HBO


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

DAmn I don't get HBO can someone take notes and and put it in this thread so I can catch up LOL


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

I GOT U BRO


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Trapboi103 said:


> I GOT U BRO


Ha ha ha Iwas just kidding about that. :hammer:


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> DAmn I don't get HBO can someone take notes and and put it in this thread so I can catch up LOL


I don't know how soon its available on the internet maybe later on tonite or tomorrow, I'll try to find it for you if I can.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Sweet send me a link


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I watched the first season on dvd, a friend loaned it to me. I dropped my premium channels to save some money and now I can't watch it 

Patiently waiting for season 2 to finish and come out on dvd...


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

OK folk I got a link where you can watch the 1st season and the 2nd....tonite show will most likely be up tomorrow. for those who had'nt seen any of it yet, best you start with season 1 1st episode and follow along till your up to date

enjoy!
True Blood 1x01 Strange Love (2008) DivX - icefilms.info


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Sweet thanks brother.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Sweet thanks brother.


no problem...Glad I could help!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

tonight wuz crazy can't wait until next week!!


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Yea! don't you just hate those cliff hangers....lol


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

OK you Creepy Vampire lovers here one you might wanna see.

Daybreakers Trailer - Trailer Addict


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I love True Blood!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone else think it is taking a crazy twist? I like it when they stick to he vamps.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

anybody like The Wire? after that show ended i gave up on tv all together!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get the first season for free?

LMAO. Don't have HBO and I'm a cheapy but I really wanna see it...


----------

